# Central Texas



## nbtxdude (Jun 20, 2010)

I haven't seen anything about a Central Texas (Austin, San Antonio, New Braunfels, San Marcos, Seguin) group.

Anyone interested?

Gtalk: nbtxdude


----------



## wmw87 (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm north of Austin, but I go there quite frequently.


----------



## mere phantom (Dec 16, 2003)

I'm in San Antonio


----------



## Silent Hell (Sep 17, 2010)

I reside in that area.


----------



## icedCoffee (Jun 14, 2009)

http://www.meetup.com/Social-Anxiety-Meetup-of-Austin/

they seem very active...

let me know if you join and how you like it.


----------



## mere phantom (Dec 16, 2003)

I'll be in San Marcos to hang out with some people today actually, then I'm headed up to DFW to hang out with folks from the chatroom. I've also meet some people in Austin as well. So let me know if you want this to happen, I can help make it so, I'm used to traveling and getting out now.


----------



## nbtxdude (Jun 20, 2010)

Actually that Austin group looks pretty cool....


----------



## Day 1 (Jun 23, 2011)

In austin myself


----------



## SearchingforMe (Jul 15, 2011)

Hello, I just joined the forum. I'm from San Antonio and was wondering if there is a club for social anxiety sufferers around this area. I'd like to attend the one in Austin, Has anyone attended the Austin club?


----------



## mere phantom (Dec 16, 2003)

I've been to the group in Austin once, it was ok, they just did dinner and talk and nothing afterwards. The people there seem more capable (they have friends, gf/bf, dates) than people on this site. I'd say go at least once and try it out, its always easier to talk to others with social anxiety.

I even went to DFW to hang out with a few people from here awhile ago. I could help start a group in San Antonio, if anyone is serious about this. I know its hard for people on this site to get out, but you have to start sometime.


----------



## SearchingforMe (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey Mere Phantom, are you in San Antonio too? I would like to start a club too but I probably wont have the time to arrange plans or whatever. I was thinking if we go to colleges in San Antonio we find a lot of students who have Social Anxiety. If the colleges let us we can go around putting flyers around the campus about the group. Maybe they would be interested in joining. We can do stuff together like going to movies, concerts, playing sports, or whatever else. Just saying.


----------

